# file pinned- Help Gurus!!!



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 
yes this is crazy I can't figure this out. 
my wife somehow took a file and made a shortcut on the toolbar. 
I have been able to add and remove shortcuts like this on Snow Leopard yet I can't seem to remove it in Lion. 

Please help...
See below picture.


----------



## cutra (Nov 24, 2009)

wow never mind... I just fixed it LOL.... hold command down and Click and drop out.....


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Another way is right click on the top bar, click customize toolbar, then when the new menu slides down, just drag what you don't want up there, out. Done.


----------

